# Malaysian "magic" boars



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wonder if magical bacon tastes anything like supernatural baloney? 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090505...aysia_boars;_ylt=AgFPiwYCqFeItO.T4hLL72ntiBIF


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if the boars get bored with all this attention?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

mmmm bacon


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Think they're boared?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is what i would call magic sausage.


----------

